# Witch Specimen Bottles



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Anybody know a good link or have recipes of your own for witch specimen bottles?
Ive heard of printing faces and placing them in bottles as well as toys, but I'm looking for things that look like body parts made from foods that I can place in liquid. Like how cauliflower looks like brain. Also, what can you make the liquid from so you wont get mold growing inside? Alcohol?









*


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i dont know but that thing is just FREAKY GROSS.
i LOVE it!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*:zombie:Yeah that ones cool.
:jol:Another question...
:xbones:What are some fluids that glow under UV light?*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

This is what I used for mine:

Dead Man’s Fat— Crisco shortening
Dried Hell Fire— dried chili peppers 
Dried Swamp Bottom-Dwellers— dried shrimp
Essence of Death- water and blue laundry detergent mix
Eye of Goblin— green pimento-stuffed olives
Eye of Newt — whole black peppercorns
Ghost Tears — tonic water (or water with blue laundry detergent)
Instant Love Potion— powdered chocolate milk mix or cocoa powder
Liver of Salamander— Turmeric (the one sold as pellets)
Muddy Swamp Water— water with dirt and stuff in it
Pasteurized Werewolf Milk— any white liquid
Pickled Liars’ Tongues— fake rubber tongues in a yellowish liquid
Pirates Eyes— fake eyeballs
Pixie Dust– cinnamon sugar or colored granulated sugar
Poison Ivy— fake ivy vine pieces
Scales of a baby brown Gwardar Snake — Fennel seed
Spawn of Jack O’Lantern — green pumpkin seeds
Squid Ink— water and lots of blue food coloring
Toasted Bat Wings— Bat wings cut off fake rubber or plastic bats
Vampyre Blood— corn syrup and red food coloring
Warlock’s beard— Chinese bean Thread noodles


I'll probably change them up as time goes on, but that's what I started with for my first batch of witch stuff. Any liquid laundry detergents with a bluing agent in them will glow under UV, as will tonic water, and antifreeze. I know there's more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*
Sweet thanks! Some great ideas.
What kind of latex can you make body parts out of and let sit in water or other liquids with out ruining it?*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ghostess, I save you list to use in the future. Huge thanks!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah ghostess me too. I used green dye and tonic water for llama spit. Brown and tonic water for toad sweat( you could use green but i think of toads as brown and frogs green) Snake venmom yellow&water, but i added some petrolium jelly cuz i thought venom was thicker. Hell ive never seen it but it looked cool. I used an old wig and cut it up to make Wizards Eyelashes, and an obvious one....i got a bunch of mushrooms at the market and put it in a jar called toadstools. I used the big ones. The dry out to smaller and i dont think they got nasty. But i havent seen them in a year. I was trying to find something good to make mouse tails with. Heres a ? for you haunters with a witch area. Why is it we feel the need to make these things so detailed? Only we notice the details, the other "normal" people dont really appreciate all of our hard work and yet i always feel the need to make it look real. Oh well jsut wondered if anyone else felt the same way.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Depends because some people like me like to have some of those props in a room like a basement. A personal hide out to get away from things and relax. A laboratory if you will. Show your friends...I'm sure they will notice. Then bring em out for Halloween. That way they're around all year!

I like the sounds of Tonic water...I seem to remember my drink glowing at a club once. I thought I was drinking poison. Tasted like it too. Anyways Imma try that. What lasts longer though? Tonic water or laundry detergent?
*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think the tonic water would lose the fizz if it wasn't sealed well but I haven't tried it.

Another good goopy thing to use is hair gel.

As for your question T, I get asked that a lot by my family and friends. We put the detail into the display because the display is for us too. I take great satisfaction in knowing that is look great even if nobody else notices. I would say it's like asking somebody who's into model railroading why they make their set up so detailed. The answer will be "because they want it to be as detail as possible and realistic".


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i dont know if the tonic water loses its fizz either. I superglued the jars closed on anything with water in it, cuz i didnt want it leaking when we moved. If it doesnt fizz thats okay. Yeah thats true about the details it really is for me.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, I'm doing a Witch Coven Theme for 2007, this thread will help me greatly!! Thanks everyone.

Sorry I can't help you Cheetah, I'm learning too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I used (sry cant remember what names i used on most)
prunes-shrivel figs
berries off trees (dried),
bug shells,
dead spiders,
shiny stones - moon rocks,
tonic water - water of life,
different colored dish soap for a couple liquids,
beans, 
real eggs in beet juice,
real eggs in a tea juice (tossed these after), 
coffee candy that looked like eggs, 
a couple of oil and pepper bottles, 
one real dead duck egg,
couple bottles with glass colored beads - magic dust,
some eyes i made in a jar
you can roll gray clay or that window sealer for rat tails


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I always try to make my jars with things that will not go bad. I don't want to have to refill them each season.

Dried plants etc. work well. 
Dollar store creepy toys. 
Those little toy creatures that expand when you put them in water are great. I put some lizards into a jar, they expand, and then they are huge and fill the whole jar contorting around each other. I also used expandable brains in a jar. 
I have used hair gel as a filler around plastic ingredients, it suspends them nicely. 
Corn syrup works nicely too, haven't had it turn nasty on me.
I have one jar filled with little dried heads made from apples, with teeth and hair etc added and its going on year 3, hasn't changed at all, no 'new life' in it.
Glowing things, detergent usually glows. You can also take apart glow sticks and put the inside tube of color into a cup of water until the color all seeps out.

I usually make the jar up, not knowing what it will be, then ask everyone in the house what it looks like, and decide on what to call it after I have had some feedback.

There have been threads discussing various elements of a witch display if you search back thru the threads or try the search located on the menu bar.
Here is one about jars from last year... http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4125 There are lots of other useful threads if you dig back a bit.

I try to add something new to the scene every year, shelves, cauldron, broom, witch pets, cauldron recipe book, etc. etc.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you can also check this thread out

whats in your witch bottles

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4125


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sry dead spider 
guess i should have looked first, but was interupted

so here you can see some of my bottles
http://http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j136/imdiamondlilly/potion%20bottles%20and%20fillings/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Had to bring up those bottles didn't you DeadSpider? lol

and Lilly, your page won't show, is it locked?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*DeadSpider...wow. As all ur stuff, I love it. They look so good.
Thanks to all for your help. Keep posting more ideas if you get any. This has helped me a lot.*


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Had to bring up those bottles didn't you DeadSpider? lol


haha! Yes Jeff. Sorry.
I am hoping to make extra bottles this year... and of course you get first dibs if I do... its only been what 2/3 years?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sry i don't think it is but try this

potion bottles and fillings pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket

FE...ps that is witch costume from you ,thanks


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> haha! Yes Jeff. Sorry.
> I am hoping to make extra bottles this year... and of course you get first dibs if I do... its only been what 2/3 years?


Oh schnap! Can I grab left overs after jeff? I love thirds


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW, what a great thread with some awesome ideas! Reading through the thread I began to think how I could adapt this to a real recipe. Every Halloween my youngest daughter and I, along with some of her friends, cook Halloween treats on the weekends through October. I’m thinking this year all the ingredients will come from “witch’s brew” bottles like the ones in this thread. Flower can be dried clouds, candy sprinkles crushed rainbow, and sugar pixy dust (told you I was going cute this year)….what the hey, maybe water with yellow food coloring can be a little snake poison to add a little “fright” to the mix. This will really add to our Halloween cooking tradition, thanks everyone.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Eyes in the dark
check this out for kids stuff recipes..they also have kids decorating ,costume

http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special/specialfeature/halloween_ms_food/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention that in the summer I get bull snakes in my back yard. I go out looking for skins on the weekends. I've put some in jars for my display. Would anyone be interested in the dried snake skins?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah I would actually! That would be wicked!*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Yeah I would actually! That would be wicked!*


Great. When I find them I'll let you know.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

EWWW snakes...couldnt live knowing i have snakes im my yard with the name bull in it. Gardener fine, eeeek, but i know theyre harmless. Even if i know i snake is harmless, im still skeeered


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> EWWW snakes...couldnt live knowing i have snakes im my yard with the name bull in it. Gardener fine, eeeek, but i know theyre harmless. Even if i know i snake is harmless, im still skeeered


I like these snakes because they eat the voles that destroy my yard. Now, you won't see me near them ~ I scream like a girl. LMAO!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Eyes in the dark
> check this out for kids stuff recipes..they also have kids decorating ,costume
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special/specialfeature/halloween_ms_food/


Outstanding site Lilly, it's been bookmarked for later use...thanks!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Great. When I find them I'll let you know.


*Awwwwesome, yeah PM me whenever! *


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

So how do you make the labels for the bottles and place them on?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

tea stain your paper and handwrite your labels or print on that paper then my printer worked for that some don't or:
print out what you want for your label using font of choice, then what i did was burn the edges of paer and then use ash from edges to darken the paper.
So i did both printing versions.
some others here do them different..


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Lilly!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yw
I forgot to add ..I just used elmers glue on my finger ams smeared it on back of labels thin to stick them on.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I picked-up a couple of old bottles this weekend and will try this out the first chance I get...thanks again Lilly (and everyone else) for the help.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

any of you know any products you can buy that are in really cool jars or bottles?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Just found this guy, he makes cool stuff you can put in jars. I love his fetus one!*
http://www.allisoddities.com/toysnew.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice site cheetah 
wierd bottle stuff
great make-up work in there.


----------

